# Some of my mice



## sushidragons (Oct 18, 2010)

I only recently got back into mice and breeding, but I managed to find some really nice youngsters to get me started!


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful mice


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

very nice.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

OH THAT'S HOW I KNOW YOU!!!! I knew I knew you. 

Nice mice you got there.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> OH THAT'S HOW I KNOW YOU!!!! I knew I knew you.
> 
> Nice mice you got there.


The CPB buck is one I bred Casey... I am sorry to hear you are still breeding mice.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

candycorn said:


> The CPB buck is one I bred Casey... I am sorry to hear you are still breeding mice.


I May get it wrong since my english isn't the best: but why "sorry"?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Tally said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The CPB buck is one I bred Casey... I am sorry to hear you are still breeding mice.
> ...


There is no mistake in your English.

Not wanting to oppose freedom of speech but, please, let's not have an escalation!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

is the tan a brindle?Looks a bit stripey.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Not brindle, just out of condition after a 23hr car drive, overnight at the hotel, then all day in a bin before she could pick him up at the hotel. O.O I bred him, and it's quite an ordeal for me to get mice to the east coast.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sure he'll bounce back.Do feel for you in the USA with the many miles to cover before you can link up with other mousers.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

It's intresting to see how the breeders from this forum finde their mice back. Is this a coincidence or did you meet over it?

Bdw: may I ask what color the second from below is?


----------

